# question(s) for a Concrete design expert



## thefonz (Oct 21, 2013)

I have access to column interaction diagrams (ACI Design Handbook-09), but this book uses the 318-05 code. Of course, the SE test references 318-08.

Question: Are there significant changes between -05 and -08 that would render these design aids useless? That is, can I use them for column design as is?

If you’re familiar with this book and its other design aids, are there any other areas I should worry about? It seems the chapters on flexure and shear are okay. Any comments on the short columns, slender columns, or footing sections?

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide!


----------



## CRNewsom (Oct 23, 2013)

One of the small changes that can make a big difference is in 9.3.2.2(a) where the resistance factor for compression controlled sections with spiral reinforcement was changed from 0.70 in the 2005 code to 0.75 in the 2008 code.


----------



## McEngr (Oct 24, 2013)

I would recommend using them for PRELIM design only. I think you should be prepared to demonstrate knowledge, not look up a table. If you can perform the interaction diagram by hand (Z=0,-2,-4,etc), you'll do fine. By the way, Z = multiplier x steel strain.


----------



## thefonz (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback!

The intent was never to use them for more than prelim/verify design in the afternoon portion. I did, however, like the prospect of having them for the morning portion if the opportunity presented itself.

Having knowledge, alone, isn’t enough for these tests; you need speed. The design aids help provide that speed.


----------



## palvarez83 (Nov 6, 2013)

Why don't you just download ACI 318-08 for free? Takes no time at all to find.


----------



## engrstructural11 (Nov 7, 2013)

thefonz said:


> I have access to column interaction diagrams (ACI Design Handbook-09), but this book uses the 318-05 code. Of course, the SE test references 318-08.
> 
> Question: Are there significant changes between -05 and -08 that would render these design aids useless? That is, can I use them for column design as is?
> 
> ...


I do not know for certain but I highly doubt they have changed. Google ACI 318-08 changes. I assume most changes are minor in nature. The main elements of design rarely ever change. One exception being ASCE 7-05 to ASCE 7-10 Wind &amp; Seismic. This was a major change that has the structural community up in arms. Things like that you hear about.


----------

